# providing a service to help find land



## wildethan (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey everyone, long time no see. I'm looking for feedback on a service I'd like to provide-- *helping prospective homesteaders find land *that is not necessarily on the market, but which the land owners would be willing to take offers on.

Here is the process I envision:

Have the client (the hopeful homesteader) fill out a form with desired acres, treed vs cleared, improvements, utilities present, location, etc.
Identify a few parcels via GIS database search that fit their needs, and contact the owners directly inquiring whether they would accept an offer on the parcel from one of my "interested clients".
Produce a report on each parcel from that list chosen by the client, which would include maps and aerial shots (to show terrain), appraised value, land use history, groundwater maps or local well data, farming info, demographics, etc.

I'm probably missing something, so I wanted to share it here. I'd love to give it a test run if a couple of you are willing. No charge of course.


----------



## The Paw (May 19, 2006)

No disrespect, but what you have described is basically what a real estate agent does (although I imagine you would be specializing more in homesteader needs).

The biggest issue I would see is how you get paid. People can go through a bunch of possibilities before they find one they like, and they aren't terribly likely to pay for the service until they get the property they want. And while the commission is a time-honoured method of compensation for agents, it also illustrates why 95% of real estate agent energy goes into securing listings and showing them. Working as the buyers agent can be time intensive, occur over a long period, and still end up with no return.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Agree. Get your license.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

There are a lot of web sites that provide what u r proposing. It is not complicated.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

I can't imagine you'd be horribly popular with the locals if you're forever looking up details of their private land (even if is public info) and cold calling folks asking if they want to sell. That's almost creepy


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I get cold call letters ALL THE TIME on my properties. I don't care for it.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I get cold call letters ALL THE TIME on my properties. I don't care for it.


Exactly.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I send out letters every year or so to adjacent land owners. They live out of town. I have gotten some good deals on houses that people don't want care to keep updating to rent...


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

It's called "cold calling" - "looking for leads". I'd do that when I had a client and couldn't find "The House" for them. Picked up a few listings that way....Other agents have pocket (not on the market) listings so my wants would be pitched in morning RE meetings.

Like Alice, I get letters all the time as very little is for sale in my area. They just go into the round file.

As far as being creepy - if it's on line and public - the homeowner has no idea and you are entitled to view it.. Put your address in - you'd be surprised about the information that's there.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

How would you know your prospective client is financially able to buy land? I agree with others on the pay issue. How would you bill your time or, if it's a flat rate, how many hours would you devote to each client? If you don't find land your client likes, you don't get paid?

Just my opinion, but if I'm not motivated enough to spend time searching and researching, I may not last at homesteading. As I said, just my opinion.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Just become a real estate investor. Buy it improve and double your money. If it's land make sure it will perk , water source and clear off a home location...


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I really don't want people on my property, or looking up details about my property, especially someone looking for financial gain from property that I own. If I am interested in selling (anything), I will pursue buyers, not the other way around.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I think that for a seller to accept a contract on land that they didn't already have for sale, it would have to foremost be for above market value. So an agent is already going to have to figure their cut on top of an inflated number.
Getting a letter in the mail from a local who lives next to a parcel of ground you own is one thing; being contacted by an agent might be another.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

We had a few neighbors on our road last fall get letters in the mail from an out of state development corp wanting to buy access to a large plat of landlocked timber in the hopes of logging it. Well, not landlocked, but the entry is on a rocky 15% grade. They were offering about 10%, yes 10% of the market value.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I worked as a realtor. What you described is what I did on a daily basis.


----------



## wildethan (Mar 18, 2013)

Cool, no encouragement


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

You didn't ask for encouragement, you asked for feedback.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

wildethan said:


> Hey everyone, long time no see. I'm looking for feedback on a service I'd like to provide-- *helping prospective homesteaders find land *that is not necessarily on the market, but which the land owners would be willing to take offers on.
> 
> Here is the process I envision:
> 
> ...


Not to dash your hopes but what you are describing is illegal in most states without a license. It is called wholesaling. The only way to make it legal is for you to buy the property outright and resell it. Then you will have capitol gains tax.

*Or..*..

You could put it under a legal and binding contract. Then do what they call a double close and never actually take possession of it physically. _You better have a buyer in place though or you will have to pay for it at the end of closing or lose your earnest money. _Then you just have income but it is a lot more stressful. 

Only these 2 ways are considered legal since Dodd Frank law was enacted.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

wildethan said:


> Hey everyone, long time no see. I'm looking for feedback on a service I'd like to provide-- *helping prospective homesteaders find land *that is not necessarily on the market, but which the land owners would be willing to take offers on.
> 
> Here is the process I envision:
> 
> ...


What you might do is work with the buyers to identify needs for the property...drainage issues...utilities..

The shortcomings of the parcel...stuff the relator might not explain...


----------



## HonestAbe (Nov 20, 2020)

wildethan 
I think what you are proposing is really needed.
I also think that it is so different from what everybody is used to but they don’t understand it that means that you would have to educate your clientele and that is a difficult hurdle
in fact you don’t even have to educate your clientele into a different way of thinking
You see I have always bought land the way you describe. Decide what I want and then go out and find what I want and then negotiate with the owners
The current system is more of a department store approach you walk in the store you look around and you take what they got


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It sounds good in theory. But as a property owner I detest the jerks who call daily wanting to buy my property. I have a stack of post cards from people wanting to buy my property. One woman left a note on my door, not even asking if the place was for sale but wanting more info about it. She already had all the info she needed, it's not hers! But as soon as one replies with an agreement to pay my asking price I would be willing to sell.

$1 million must be a reasonable price for 1/8 acre with a decrepit house that needs a lot of work. After all, everyone wants to buy it.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> It sounds good in theory. But as a property owner I detest the jerks who call daily wanting to buy my property. I have a stack of post cards from people wanting to buy my property. One woman left a note on my door, not even asking if the place was for sale but wanting more info about it. She already had all the info she needed, it's not hers! But as soon as one replies with an agreement to pay my asking price I would be willing to sell.
> 
> $1 million must be a reasonable price for 1/8 acre with a decrepit house that needs a lot of work. After all, everyone wants to buy it.


Are you sure you wouldnt take 950,000?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't think so. The view from the back is pretty amazing. 😁


----------



## HonestAbe (Nov 20, 2020)

Lol I find it interesting that people are offended that other people find their place appealing enough to desire It.
As you might’ve noticed in my thread about designing a lodge I tend to define what I need In a piece of property, Find properties that match that and then inquire as to what it would take to own them.
Now you would think the properties that are not on the market would be almost impossible to buy but they don’t seem to be any harder to buy than any other.
In fact I think I’ve got Some of those properties far below market value. I’m pretty sure that I got a bargain on the one piece of property that I was just given simply for asking. I didn’t ask to be given it , I ssimply explained to them why I was knocking on their door asking about their property and was willing to walk into a meeting with their lawyer four weeks later essentially blind.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You don't know the kind of people who keep calling and writing wanting to buy the property. I object to the continual harassment in the form of stack of postcards and constant phone calls. None are individuals wanting to live on the property, all are flippers wanting to get it for next to nothing and sell it at a great profit. None are willing to give their name, company name or legitimate phone number. Most speak very little English and get mad when you ask them to repeat what they said, at least the ones that answer when I pick up the phone. Most just hang up unless hubby answers the phone. Even the woman who left the note was rude. You don't leave a note demanding more information about a property if you want to buy it, you leave a note asking if the property is for sale.

The worst are the trespassers I have caught touring the property then driving off when you approach them.

The ones I tell the property is not for sale tend to get quite nasty. They won't take no for an answer and keep calling and writing. That is why I have an unreasonably high selling price.


----------



## HonestAbe (Nov 20, 2020)

I can understand that. If I can I try to call. Seems like a phone call has a combination of being less intrusive and more real at the same time. I don’t think my voices ever mistaken for a machine Robo call.
My second choice is knocking on the front door although if I’m going to visit in person I do my best to catch someone outside particularly if they’re doing chores.
Now you might think that would be the worst time to catch someone but I look like the kind of person that does chores and I quite happily pitch in.
My last choice is a letter and I’m sure my hand written scribbles don’t fool anyone into thinking they originated in an office or a machine.
Very few people seem offended that I asked . Some use it as a time to explain how they got the place and their hopes and dreams.
The two best reactions seem to be those that look relieved that someone has asked, those are the ones that wanted to sell but just haven’t got things in motion yet and those that look relieved because they’re having some difficulty and had never thought of it.
I try to be really pleasant with everybody I’m talking to for one thing I’m sure I get more flies with honey than vinegar but also because potentially if I don’t buy the place they’re going to be my neighbors.
I’ve never hidden my true plans and they have almost always been making money in someway.
I have noticed though that if my plans coincide or parallel with the current owners plans they are likely to be much more receptive.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HonestAbe said:


> I can understand that. If I can I try to call. Seems like a phone call has a combination of being less intrusive and more real at the same time. I don’t think my voices ever mistaken for a machine Robo call.
> My second choice is knocking on the front door although if I’m going to visit in person I do my best to catch someone outside particularly if they’re doing chores.
> Now you might think that would be the worst time to catch someone but I look like the kind of person that does chores and I quite happily pitch in.
> My last choice is a letter and I’m sure my hand written scribbles don’t fool anyone into thinking they originated in an office or a machine.
> ...


That's The difference though. People like you are sincere in buying. The postcard people are wholesalers and often looking for a quick buck off if your property. Plus it's illegal to do wholesaling unless they do everything just by the book.


----------



## Reloader (Nov 15, 2020)

I recently purchased three parcels of real estate by contacting the owners first. I simply asked if they were ever to sell their land would they possibly give me the first chance to purchase. The owners all wanted to sell. I did have an advantage of being familiar with the properties prior to the transaction. As the owners were quite some distance away I was able to do the necessary communication with the local county and title company. The cash deals went through quickly and with little hassle.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

wildethan said:


> Hey everyone, long time no see. I'm looking for feedback on a service I'd like to provide-- *helping prospective homesteaders find land *that is not necessarily on the market, but which the land owners would be willing to take offers on.


Like all sales, be prepared to be told "no" a LOT. And like many "services", not reap a worldwind per hour of your work. BUT, you just might find a niche here.



CKelly78z said:


> I really don't want people on my property, or looking up details about my property, especially someone looking for financial gain from property that I own. If I am interested in selling (anything), I will pursue buyers, not the other way around.


Concur, but that is you. I think many people have inherited land that they don't really know what to do with, how to sell it, etc. 



wildethan said:


> Cool, no encouragement


Waa. 



mreynolds said:


> Not to dash your hopes but what you are describing is illegal in most states without a license. It is called wholesaling.





mreynolds said:


> Plus it's illegal to do wholesaling unless they do everything just by the book.


A RE license may be required to fill out some forms, etc, but probably not to collect a finders fee. Of course, a RE license would be more profitable.


----------



## Dan Bailey (May 21, 2021)

The Paw said:


> No disrespect, but what you have described is basically what a real estate agent does (although I imagine you would be specializing more in homesteader needs).
> 
> The biggest issue I would see is how you get paid. People can go through a bunch of possibilities before they find one they like, and they aren't terribly likely to pay for the service until they get the property they want. And while the commission is a time-honoured method of compensation for agents, it also illustrates why 95% of real estate agent energy goes into securing listings and showing them. Working as the buyers agent can be time intensive, occur over a long period, and still end up with no return.


I myself am looking for land in a very wide area. My real estate agent has a lot invested in this already. I can say that every time he drives his truck through a creek he says “I love my job “. I don’t know man. It sounds like a tough gig.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

wildethan said:


> Hey everyone, long time no see. I'm looking for feedback on a service I'd like to provide-- *helping prospective homesteaders find land *that is not necessarily on the market, but which the land owners would be willing to take offers on.
> 
> Here is the process I envision:
> 
> ...


Great idea, but illegal in many states if not all without a real estate license. Unless of course you charge nothing for this service.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Evons hubby said:


> Great idea, but illegal in many states if not all without a real estate license. Unless of course you charge nothing for this service.


It's a moot point now. The op hasn't logged on since posting this thread.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> It's a moot point now. The op hasn't logged on since posting this thread.


Must be out looking at properties.


----------

